# Why do you choose delivery over pax?



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

For those (like me) who used to drive pax and stopped, or for those who never tried it, why?

I'll give a few of my reasons:

1.) No need to constantly keep my car clean and empty. I have kids that leave candy wrappers and all kinds of stuff there. With delivery nobody cares.

2.) I can listen to whatever I want. Keep the car whatever temperature I like. Take whatever route I want, etc. And never hear a peep of complaints from the burgers and fries.

3.) I get an on site bathroom at virtually every pickup spot. Not a deal breaker. But a nice perk. And better than looking for a Walmart or gas station (or in desperate situations a gatorade bottle 😬) between pings.

4.) I drive part time, and it's easier to make sure I'm not 50 miles away when I want to go home.

5.) I make at least as much per mile as I made driving pax. The main difference is it's almost all local driving (which I don't mind) as opposed to long distance.

I guess for people who are social butterflies, some of these reasons won't apply. Which leads me to wonder if the average delivery driver is more anti social than those who drive pax 🤔.

Anyway, let me know your reasons.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> For those (like me) who used to drive pax and stopped, or for those who never tried it, why?
> 
> I'll give a few of my reasons:
> 
> ...


1. I don’t like people.

2. I like knowing where I’m going and what I’m being paid. Upfront pricing and seeing the destination on Uber have rendered this one moot.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> For those (like me) who used to drive pax and stopped, or for those who never tried it, why?
> 
> I'll give a few of my reasons:
> 
> ...


I used to drive people… but 

1. Delivery pays more;
2. I know where I am going; 
3. I can stay relatively local;
4. I do not have to entertain food;
5. Sometimes there is a free meal;
6. No vehicle damages likely;
7. Food won’t rat me out for speeding or running red lights or for swearing;
8. I know how much the trip pays prior to accepting the ping.
9. Most importantly… I can keep going to the same restaurants over and over that have the nicest eye candy.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

In general, no, I don't like dealing with the general public. I did so in high school and college at retail jobs and had enough of it then. Mostly I drive food around because of your reason #2.

I have done some PAX work when Uber had PAX-only Quests that made it worthwhile. I have not seen one of those in months. On one of the few rides I did, one of the passengers ratted me out to Uber saying I was not the person in my profile pic! I certainly *am* the person in my profile pic! I think I would know. So that didn't exactly make me want to deal with PAX-holes again.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Can’t stand people in my space.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Which leads me to wonder if the average delivery driver is more anti social than those who drive pax 🤔.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I’ve never done delivery. I still enjoy the thrill of completing a shuffle. 
But, the thought of eating another customer’s food does sound intriguing… 😈


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> I’ve never done delivery. I still enjoy the thrill of completing a shuffle.
> But, the thought of eating another customer’s food does sound intriguing… 😈


Overrated. I only got a free lunch once. It was sushi. I never ate sushi. I guess I’m thankful that I didn’t have to pay to discover I dislike sushi very, very, VERY much. 😂


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I quit pax driving because of the anti-driver bias of both Uber and Lyft support staff. They routinely stole cancel fees from me. Once because I was parked across the street from the pickup point and did not make progress toward pickup for two minutes. Another because the pickup point was 1/2 mile out in the middle of a muddy field and I did not get close enough 

there are dozens of examples of support stealing my money and wasting hours of my time with no resolution. They just stall hoping I will get bored and go away.


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> For those (like me) who used to drive pax and stopped, or for those who never tried it, why?
> 
> I'll give a few of my reasons:
> 
> ...


I was pax only driver too. Since inflation is going crazy, I was thinking about doing some deliveries on weekends. If I do drive again, I would probably do deliveries for mentioned reasons. Not pax. 

Only other I might add. I had few puke cleaning experience and there would be no bad drunk paxholes and pukers. 

You can also bring your friends, family or companion with you. I saw a dog once and I was going to deduct tip but disabled old lady was using an ice box (no ice) as food container and tried to across the busy street. I told her to stay and got to the car and saw the dog. No deduction.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I do want to add that I am considering stopping delivery too. Not because of any specific problems but more because I don’t enjoy it like I did Rideshare.

Virtually no human interaction unless you count trying to understand the support staff accents. I acknowledge this is a shortcoming on my part, but with my hearing aids understanding them without being able to see a face is challenging.
Having said that DD support is way above Rideshare support. It seems like they try to give more than meaningless sound bites.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I did delivery way before pax. I did over 7000 food deliveries but only 2000 pax. I only stopped delivery because was getting too tough climbing stairs all the time.

I enjoyed delivery because money was great then with less miles, much exercise, no worries how clean my vehicle was inside/out, able to listen to tunes I wanted, less safety issues, often got free meals and drinks from my regular pickups. no one could slash my throat sitting behind me, no touchy feeling pax like the guys that touched my neck, leg or chest, met more drivers, easy to get to a restroom, super busy during NFL games, more consistent tips, no one telling me where to turn, no getting wheelchairs or rollators in vehicle, no barnyard pax who smelled foul, no drunks, no potential pukers or couples starting to get ‘busy’ in my vehicle and no married pax arguing with each other.

Overall, delivery was better. But I did have some fun, wacky and interesting pax, like the drag queen who shouted at the top of his lungs at night while I was on the freeway because he lost his money clip. Scared the crap out of me!

For both delivery and pax, I’ll miss the cold, snowy days. could often make $300 after expenses just doing delivery. Drawback to both is false allegations and more risk of accidents from being on the road more.


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

reg barclay said:


> For those (like me) who used to drive pax and stopped, or for those who never tried it, why?
> 
> I'll give a few of my reasons:
> 
> ...


I started with delivery, then went to ride share, then back to delivery during the pandemic, and now back to ride share. In my market, I drove a lot of miles for food delivery, had to wait a long time for the food (one time the wait was an entire hour), have had a very difficult time finding people's apartments or houses in the dark, and the tips have been about the same as for ride share. My last food delivery a month ago was $2, no tip which I did just because it was slow and I wanted to make my Quest. So I am sticking with ride share.


----------



## Rav (Aug 24, 2018)

I never did delivery before covid..oh my was it a gamechanger. Just like that for 2km 10 mins u can make the same as a uberX ?!?! Say less . 😌 I still drive passengers but my top priority is delivery apps unless there is a crazy surge. Love the fact everything is upfront ..can stay local ..and of course way less km


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

No Walmart ping with a family of four with 60” TV and two cart full of stuff.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

I don't want to be giving rides to strangers.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Reading the paxers continuously posting irrelevant crap on the DELIVERY forum makes me feel better about giving them low stars back in the day. Now I understand why typing “disabled passenger, please wait at building entrance” in all caps didn’t work 70% of the time and they wanted us to treck a block and cross the street for their convenience. 😂

(P.S. There were *always* space - lots of it - in front of our building and the doormen knew we were coming so would never chase them off).


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

AdoptedTwice said:


> I started with delivery, then went to ride share, then back to delivery during the pandemic, and now back to ride share. In my market, I drove a lot of miles for food delivery, had to wait a long time for the food (one time the wait was an entire hour), have had a very difficult time finding people's apartments or houses in the dark, and the tips have been about the same as for ride share. My last food delivery a month ago was $2, no tip which I did just because it was slow and I wanted to make my Quest. So I am sticking with ride share.


I can’t believe all the $2 deliveries now. I really wonder how drivers now can make money.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Invisible said:


> I can’t believe all the $2 deliveries now. I really wonder how drivers now can make money.


It's really all about tips now. The tip is basically the fare, or most of it. At least we get to see that info beforehand.

I have no idea who takes the $2-3 deliveries. I have to assume even the most clueless ants aren't that silly. It seems that at some point those deliveries either get stacked with a big tipper or the rate gets boosted.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Did Pax on the weekend drunk shift up until they took the multiplier surge away September 2019. The big bucks immediately went out the window without the multiplier surge. Not putting people in my car at base rates and the flat surge doesn’t work for me. Since then delivery only.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Invisible said:


> I can’t believe all the $2 deliveries now. I really wonder how drivers now can make money.


We can’t. I earned a whopping $8.50 since 11 am. Full disclosure: it could have been 28.50 and maybe even 30, but I don’t go to huge medical centers.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Did Pax on the weekend drunk shift up until they took the multiplier surge away September 2019. The big bucks immediately went out the window without the multiplier surge. Not putting people in my car at base rates and the flat surge doesn’t work for me. Since then delivery only.


Did you know that flat rate surge adjusts if the pax pays high surge? That's been a factor for me the last two years... still driving PAX with very occasional deliveries


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> For those (like me) who used to drive pax and stopped, or for those who never tried it, why?
> 
> I'll give a few of my reasons:
> 
> ...


Pizza Never Complains.

EVERYONE is Happy to see a GUY WITH FOOD !
( unless you drop it in front of them )

pizza doesn't care what's on the radio.

Pizza ENJOYS fast driving.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I went back to driving. Eats started paying $18 an hour and I am hitting $25-30 an hour driving.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


> Did you know that flat rate surge adjusts if the pax pays high surge? That's been a factor for me the last two years... still driving PAX with very occasional deliveries


I made $350 to $450 in 8 hours every Friday and Saturday night specializing in where and when to get 3.0x to 3.5x 45 minute+ multiplier surge rides. No flat surge can ever replace that!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> It's really all about tips now. The tip is basically the fare, or most of it. At least we get to see that info beforehand.
> 
> I have no idea who takes the $2-3 deliveries. I have to assume even the most clueless ants aren't that silly. It seems that at some point those deliveries either get stacked with a big tipper or the rate gets boosted.


Sadly I see many customers don’t tip anymore. I’d think delivery for a pizza place or Chinese restaurant would pay the best. Then you’d give up the flexibility and have to put a topper on your car.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> We can’t. I earned a whopping $8.50 since 11 am. Full disclosure: it could have been 28.50 and maybe even 30, but I don’t go to huge medical centers.


Huge medical centers or hospitals are as bad as the mall.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Invisible said:


> Huge medical centers or hospitals are as bad as the mall.


Yuppers. And even more germs. No thanks.

I’m still adjusting after the Bennies went home to @Seamus. It’s hard to scale minimums back. A work in progress


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

reg barclay said:


> or in desperate situations a gatorade bottle


Pro tip: keep the fresh Gatorade bottle well away from the "refilled" Gatorade bottle. It's a mistake you'll only make once, but never is better.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

reg barclay said:


> For those (like me) who used to drive pax and stopped, or for those who never tried it, why?
> 
> I'll give a few of my reasons:
> 
> ...





elelegido said:


> Pro tip: keep the fresh Gatorade bottle well away from the "refilled" Gatorade bottle. It's a mistake you'll only make once, but never is better.


Ok, I’m going to stop y’all right there.

You Gents overestimate the capacity of Gatorade bottles or underestimate the capacity of your bladders. I once had the dubious pleasure of riding the NYC-Atlantic City bus with no toilet and a guy decided to use your trick. I, unfortunately, was sitting three rows ahead of him in sandals and a gorgeous sweeping skirt. If not for my lightning-fast reflexes (I was still young), both would have to be parted with.

So just go in the bushes. It’s not like you have to hover like we do.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Ok, I’m going to stop y’all right there.
> 
> You Gents overestimate the capacity of Gatorade bottles or underestimate the capacity of your bladders. I once had the dubious pleasure of riding the NYC-Atlantic City bus with no toilet and a guy decided to use your trick. I, unfortunately, was sitting three rows ahead of him in sandals and a gorgeous sweeping skirt. If not for my lightning-fast reflexes (I was still young), both would have to be parted with.
> 
> So just go in the bushes. It’s not like you have to hover like we do.


My favorite bathroom signs.
Gentlemen 
Please stand closer. Its shorter than you think.
Ladies 
Please remain seated for the entire show.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> My favorite bathroom signs.
> Gentlemen
> Please stand closer. Its shorter than you think.
> Ladies
> Please remain seated for the entire show.


I’m at risk of involuntarily joining the “mind in gutter” club, but toilet hovering is actually great excercise for certain stuff. So be careful what you knock 😂


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Sadly I see many customers don’t tip anymore. I’d think delivery for a pizza place or Chinese restaurant would pay the best. Then you’d give up the flexibility and have to put a topper on your car.


A few years ago, a pizza place I pick up from regularly, asked me if I wanted to drive for them. It was a tough choice, but I declined because I prefer the flexibility of the apps


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> A few years ago, a pizza place I pick up from regularly, asked me if I wanted to drive for them. It was a tough choice, but I declined because I prefer the flexibility of the apps


Yep the flexibility makes a difference. Plus pizza would be tough carrying several pizzas, liter bottles of soda and other things. 

A restaurant that was busy asked me drive for $3 an order + tips. I declined because the apps were much better then. Now if I were still doing the apps, I’d probably do that. His customers were close by.


----------



## Uberscum (Apr 25, 2019)

I don't know what's going on, but for the past week and a half or so, here in covina Ca, I'm hardly getting any pings. Starting this Monday I'm going to have to work 7 days a week until it gets better. I've even got package delivery on.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Yep the flexibility makes a difference. Plus pizza would be tough carrying several pizzas, liter bottles of soda and other things.
> 
> A restaurant that was busy asked me drive for $3 an order + tips. I declined because the apps were much better then. Now if I were still doing the apps, I’d probably do that. His customers were close by.


I would not. I did $2 plus tips 20 years ago for a cash job.

A regular pizza place now would give $12 an hour plus $1 plus tips. That is more like $4-5 per run, not $2.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> A few years ago, a pizza place I pick up from regularly, asked me if I wanted to drive for them. It was a tough choice, but I declined because I prefer the flexibility of the apps


I seriously thought of going back to the pizza place I worked at for 26 years and even got hired back and all that was left to do was call the following day for the schedule. I never did. I just couldn't bring myself to go back and have to wash greasy pizza pans and fold boxes and take out trash and take customers orders in carry out and on the phone. Drivers had to do all of that PLUS prep pizza dough which was messy. The dough came frozen like discs and all you had to do was oil the pans and place a disc on it and then a lid. It took time though especially if you had 100 hand tossed to do. that meant you had to stop delivering early enough to do this dough before you left.

I don't want to do anything else but do food delivery for the rest of whatever years I have left (I'm 58 now). The Pizza Hut I worked at in Denver paid minimum wage (on/off the road) which was $15 plus tips and gas. Things changed since I quit there In December 2020. The franchise I worked for which was NPC went bankrupt while I was still there and the BK completed after I quit. It was now owned by the same owner as Arbys and AppleBees and a new manager had just taken over when I applied to go back in early August. Weekend nights, I could go home with $200 in tips plus the $15 hourly and weekdays could be anywhere from $45-100+ depending on weather on all days. I don't miss working there. I can never go back. If I make $800 a week like I am doing on DD, I am making as much as I did at Pizza Hut.


----------



## Rav (Aug 24, 2018)

Need I say more?..


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I would not. I did $2 plus tips 20 years ago for a cash job.
> 
> A regular pizza place now would give $12 an hour plus $1 plus tips. That is more like $4-5 per run, not $2.


Good point but with all the cruddy pings now and not as busy, I couldn’t survive doing the apps now, especially since gas in my state is over $4 again in some parts. So I empathize w/ drivers now.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Good point but with all the cruddy pings now and not as busy, I couldn’t survive doing the apps now, especially since gas in my state is over $4 again in some parts. So I empathize w/ drivers now.


That's why the hourly pay is so important.

There's no way to make it on $2-3 dollars plus tips. 

That's just a lateral move from the app payments.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> That's why the hourly pay is so important.
> 
> There's no way to make it on $2-3 dollars plus tips.
> 
> That's just a lateral move from the app payments.


True but yet some drivers are making it. Maybe it’s the market they’re in.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Rav said:


> View attachment 680338
> 
> View attachment 680337
> 
> ...


Shhhhhh! Let all the pax drivers keep thinking we only get $2 six mile pings.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Invisible said:


> True but yet some drivers are making it. Maybe it’s the market they’re in.


Hard to believe. Everyone on here has been complaining about not making money for 6 months.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Hard to believe. Everyone on here has been complaining about not making money for 6 months.


See post above.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Right. If you're talking about someone making $20 on a delivery in Toronto, that's hardly the big picture.

Sure I get $15-20 deliveries. Once or twice a day. 

They used to be 5-10 a day.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Right. If you're talking about someone making $20 on a delivery in Toronto, that's hardly the big picture.
> 
> Sure I get $15-20 deliveries. Once or twice a day.
> 
> They used to be 5-10 a day.


I get it. These gig apps are leeches, taking too much for themselves and giving drivers 🥜.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Don't forget the exchange rate either.

$15 Canadian is $10 us. 

And they're paying $8 for gas


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

The 'unicorn' pings can be rare, and delivery is more limited to certain times of day and week. So it's hard to rely on them. A lot depends on why someone is driving (full time vs part time, etc).

Often, when I drive I have time constraints (other job, kids to pick up, etc). So I'll take 'acceptable' pings (say $8 for 5 miles), rather than wait for unicorns and risk wasting my time completely. One day last week, I had nothing else to do. It changed my mentality, and felt I could wait around longer and reject all but the best pings.

If someone is retired, I guess they can sit around and take the odd unicorn ping for pocket money, with little loss or time wasted. If someone is looking for a full time income that's very different. And there are lots of situations in between those two. I guess what I'm saying is a lot depends on the circumstances, area, etc.

TBH, I don't think anyone with a choice should choose gig apps as a main source of income.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I did $125.00 Friday.
,80 miles
$150.00 Saturday
115 miles
$120.00 today
85 miles.
Plus
$8.00 an hour.
37 cents a mile.
Paid mileage loaded & empty.
Going & coming back.

Just finished a free pizza also.

I didn't answer the phone a few weeks ago on my day off.

They closed the store.

TIPS ARE WONDERUL !

UBER - " NO NEED TO TIP " !


----------

